# Most overrated game?



## GatodeCafe (Nov 23, 2013)

Of any generation.

Mine is Assassin's Creed. That game is seriously trash.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

Cock of Doody: Modirn Gayfuckstupid


----------



## chocomage (Nov 23, 2013)

Jet Force Gemini. People always told me that game was great so I gave it a shot and I was not amused.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2013)

Another one of these? Must be that time of year again. 

Well...

hmm...

Of all people to be stumped on this. :I

I guess Mario Galaxy 2? And I say 2 specifically even if I like neither. 2 was just a blatant clone.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 23, 2013)

chocomage said:


> Jet Force Gemini. People always told me that game was great so I gave it a shot and I was not amused.



dude but that dog in the little tank tho


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 23, 2013)

I can't even say Call of Duty because even Call of Duty players are realizing how uninspired its become. I don't get the praise The Last of Us gets as a video game experience...because it's not really a gaming experience. More like a visual experience wrapped into a game package.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 23, 2013)

Maolfunction said:


> I can't even say Call of Duty because even Call of Duty players are realizing how uninspired its become. I don't get the praise The Last of Us gets as a video game experience...because it's not really a gaming experience. More like a visual experience wrapped into a game package.



TBH they should make a game based off of Beyond: Two Souls. It was an awesome movie.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 23, 2013)

GatodeCafe said:


> TBH they should make a game based off of Beyond: Two Souls. It was an awesome movie.


I hear their other movie Heavy Rain was pretty good too.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 23, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 23, 2013)

Ocarina of Time and it is also my favorite. One must be very careful in attributing too much to the greatest game of all time, which it is but it will not make people take notice outside of the gaming community the way Gershwin's "Blue Monday" did for jazz music or "The Wizard of OZ" for cinema. It's influential for video game enthusiasts but Ocarina of Time was not the game that will bring people into the fold, who would not normally play games.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 23, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> Metal Gear Solid


In what circles is the first MGS highly praised? Unless you're just referring to the series as a whole, in which case I still don't think that's the case until you get to MGS4, because there's not very many flaws in those games that can be attributed to a poor experience unless you're just unfamiliar with the controls.



DarrylWolf said:


> It's influential for video game enthusiasts but Ocarina of Time was not the game that will bring people into the fold, who would not normally play games.


Your mixture of present and future tense has confused me greatly, in addition to the thought that OoT isn't a game people would get into gaming with....considering how OoT is the game that really got me into gaming back in 98.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

Maolfunction said:


> I can't even say Call of Duty because even Call of Duty players are realizing how uninspired its become.



They've been "realizing" since MW3 came out.

And yet *HERE WE FUCKING ARE, RIGHT BACK WHERE WE STARTED*.

Hype's a hell of a drug.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 23, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> They've been "realizing" since MW3 came out.
> 
> And yet *HERE WE FUCKING ARE, RIGHT BACK WHERE WE STARTED*.
> 
> Hype's a hell of a drug.


 If you need proof the mainstream game criticism industry isn't anything other than a glorified advertisement, here you go.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 23, 2013)

Xbone and ps4.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 23, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> They've been "realizing" since MW3 came out.
> 
> And yet *HERE WE FUCKING ARE, RIGHT BACK WHERE WE STARTED*.
> 
> Hype's a hell of a drug.


But Riley. He was worth it, right? Right?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

Pokemon Red. How people can call it better than future titles is beyond me.


----------



## Rayzr (Nov 23, 2013)

Angry birds. I don't get it.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 23, 2013)

Rayzr said:


> Angry birds. I don't get it.


Well, in that same vein of thinking, Candy Crush.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 23, 2013)

Rayzr said:


> Angry birds. I don't get it.


Angry birds is just a skinner box. It exists entirely to convince people they're doing something with consequences when in reality, there is only chaos and all consequences are random.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 23, 2013)

No question, in my opinion.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 23, 2013)

Pokemon X/Y are my current overrated games. Some new Pokemon, a strange-yet-familiar gameplay, but ultimately, still nothing beyond beating the Elite 4. My friends amped it up like it was the next Poke-Grail, but I realised (after beating the game) that unless I became a breeder, post-elite 4 gameplay was done. I had no interest in breeding, so I sorta felt like I could've skipped Gen 6, like I did gen 5, and possibly 4. The villain/evil team was meh, the new pokemon were okay, but there was no redeeming factor for dropping 40 bucks on the game. I can still re-play red/blue, ruby,saph, gold/silv and get the exact same enjoyment, possibly even more.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 23, 2013)

Pong. A perfect example of graphics over gameplay.


----------



## Jags (Nov 23, 2013)

Everyone who says OoT needs to play it again. It is literally better than sliced bread.

But OT, Halo. It was kinda cool, but it was a bit meh for me. Better than an average shooter, but not Ohmagurd bestthingevuuur.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 23, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Everyone who says OoT needs to play it again. It is literally better than sliced bread.



Nah, I just don't have a nostalgia factor to fuel my opinion.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 23, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Nah, I just don't have a nostalgia factor to fuel my opinion.


Then what exactly is bad about it?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 23, 2013)

Angry Birds


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 23, 2013)

Maolfunction said:


> Then what exactly is bad about it?



Who said it was bad?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2013)

I would say Call of Duty and Assassin's Creed  as well. But only the new COD games because the first one (and maybe the second one) was _amazing_.

What surprises me the most is why people don't see how shit Assassin's Creed is. It's the same game over and over again, the plot is ridiculous. 
It even has the word ass in the title! *TWICE*! XD

Those don't really count though because as you said, even COD fans are realizing how stale the franchise has become. They are both just the usual suspects.

I _sort of_ agree with Dire Newt about Ocarina of Time. Don't get me wrong, it's a freaking masterpiece for it's time but like most N64 games it aged horribly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2013)

Square soft SNES games


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I guess Mario Galaxy 2? And I say 2 specifically  even if I like neither. 2 was just a blatant clone.





Ranguvar said:


> Metal Gear Solid



Oh, thank god I'm not alone for once. 



SirRob said:


> Pokemon Red. How people can call it better than future titles is beyond me.



Nostalgia, why else? Also, people say how easy the games have become, but... Honestly, Red/Blue weren't even that hard.  ...I kind of like the sprites, though. For some the sprites the sheer ugliness of them kind of make them look cool IMO.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 23, 2013)

*Ocarina of Time* no question. It's a good, good game, but nostalgia makes everyone blow it out of proportion.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 23, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Everyone who says OoT needs to play it again. It is literally better than sliced bread.
> 
> But OT, Halo. It was kinda cool, but it was a bit meh for me. Better than an average shooter, but not Ohmagurd bestthingevuuur.



Yeah, honestly I think people are saying OoT just to be contrary. It really is one of the greatest games of all time.

But yeah, halo was definitely a good example of console peasants being overwhelmed by what would have, at the time, equated to mediocre PC graphics. The enemy AI was interesting though.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm going with OoT too. It's a good game, but not as good as everyone harps it out to be. Same goes for FFVII, although that game's story was pretty nice (excluding the compilation).


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 23, 2013)

I like that all the OoT fanboys here can't accept that anyone thinks the game is anything less than amazing.

No you guys are right, it's a flawless masterpiece that can't be outdone and I'm just a contrarian idiot not to see that.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I like that all the OoT fanboys here can't accept that anyone thinks the game is anything less than amazing.
> 
> No you guys are right, it's a flawless masterpiece that can't be outdone and I'm just a contrarian idiot not to see that.



I honestly think Majora's Mask and Wind Waker are better than Ocarina of Time.
Majora's Mask doesn't have such a big story but it messes with your head. The atmosphere is just so much deeper than it is in OoT!
And Wind Waker has its massive overworld that just begs to be explored. Sure it's mostly water but you have 49 islands to explore! Plus the gameplay is so damn amazing and the game just looks gorgeous.
I still love Ocarina of Time. It's one of my favorite games of all damn time! It just didn't age very well...


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 23, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I like that all the OoT fanboys here can't accept that anyone thinks the game is anything less than amazing.
> 
> No you guys are right, it's a flawless masterpiece that can't be outdone and I'm just a contrarian idiot not to see that.


And yet you still haven't said what the problem is with the game. Just because it's outstandingly popular  =/= it's overrated. When a game is overrated,  it means it doesn't deserve the high praise it gets year to year to year because of apparent flaws in the game. 

Pretty much everyone who said OoT is overrated didn't even bother to list why it's overrated, why it shouldn't be so highly praised. The burden of proof is on you,  not the people who asked why. 

Just because a game has aged doesn't mean all the praise it gets has no worth. Christ,  is the original Super Mario Bros. overrated too if we go by that logic? Is anything older than ten years and still praised overrated? 

OoT is still a fantastic game. The temple design is still one of the best in the series. The game's atmosphere and game play are incredibly tight and controlled. The puzzles are still fresh and the combat is still top notch. If you don't like the N64 graphics,  great,  there's a 3DS remake with updated graphics just for you. 

I fail to see what about the game is overrated as it still stands as one of the best games you can play even after all these years.  

Call me a fanboy,  but until you give me some solid reasoning as to why the game is actually overrated, I'll keep my opinion right where it is. 


That being said,  MM is by far my favorite in the series and I could spend paragraphs detailing why,  but that has nothing to do with this thread as MM is definitely not overrated either


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 23, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Everyone who says OoT needs to play it again. It is literally better than sliced bread.
> 
> But OT, Halo. It was kinda cool, but it was a bit meh for me. Better than an average shooter, but not Ohmagurd bestthingevuuur.


I second Halo.
I'll throw up Diablo 3, but the hype seems to of died down there. It was really good but something felt off about it for me.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

The problem with OoT is that, as people have said, it didn't age well. This is the case with most N64/PS era games, since they were built with low quality 3d models. It's not just that though... stuff like repeatedly having to go into your inventory and relatively basic combat hold the game back, too. These things weren't really an issue when the game came out, but it's a lot simpler and clunkier than newer games.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 23, 2013)

What's with the butthurt with people saying a game they like is overrated? If they feel it's overrated, that's fine. Enjoy your damn game and quit arguing about it. Jesus. What is that going to accomplish, is there an achievement on a game system I don't know about?

The "fuck you I won this argument about your opinion" achievement?

If a game is flawless and not overrated it wouldn't need a graphics update. I mean I can still play the original Legend of Zelda no problem. The graphics still work. However, some of the other Zeldas the graphics were quite a bit of uncanny valley in 3d or just a bit creepy. So I notice they had to be remade.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

The topic becomes interesting when opinions are challenged.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The topic becomes interesting when opinions are challenged.



If they actually discuss why, yes. But the "hey you're just being contrary" is just stupid juvenile bullshit.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 23, 2013)

There's no point in arguing with someone if your point will never get across to them. Several people have made their arguments on this very topic and have gone _completely_ ignored. It should also be stated that my intention was never to change anyone's opinion in the first place. It was to give my own, which is what the topic is about.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 23, 2013)

Personally I prefer the 2D Zeldas and don't think OoT is that big a deal. Wind Waker is much more enjoyable IMO. Looks better, plays better, cooler setting.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon Red. How people can call it better than future titles is beyond me.


Cause that was back when pokemon was leading the monster capture genre as the game that was leagues above other games gameplay wise.  I grew out of pokemon cause the gameplay was getting massively dated.  I have borrowed the latest pokemon games and the gameplay is something out of 2005.  I don't really like pokemon anymore cause while yes there are advancements in each game it's MASSIVELY lagging behind the rest of the industry.

I'm not saying that pokemon can't be fun and that there's anything wrong with it, rather that it's massively dated for a game that is held up by fans as the best monster capture game.

ALSO that the same problems that plagued pokemon originally are still plaguing pokemon to this day in that once you beat the elite four there's next to nothing to do anymore.

ALSO that another problem that plagues pokemon is that it's stat based instead of skill based.  To use a analogy it's like chess.  People say chess is all about skill, but in reality it's about memorizing the most amount of moves.  Chess isn't actually intelligence based or even skilled based, it's about who can memorize the most amount of possible moves.







When a video game gets to the point you HAVE to either memorize all the formulas or use a TI-83 to plan your attacks that's fucking bullshit and that's why so many people grow out of pokemon cause when your idea of advancing a video game is make it increasingly more contrived to the point that you have to have a calculator that's fucking bullshit.


Tl:dr; Pokemon as a entire franchise is MASSIVELY overrated.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 23, 2013)

Well it's a boring thread if everyone just goes "x game is overrated"  and then when asked why,  they go,  "it's just my opinion." Opinions without reasons are pretty worthless. 

But I finally got a reason why the game is flawed in its inventory screen. Which I agree can be tedious to go through especially with the Iron Boots. I'm glad they made them a C button item on the 3DS. However, it's hardly fair to say an entire game is overrated because of an inventory screen which really only takes a few seconds to get in and out. Modern RPGs have far more clunky inventory screens than OoT does. 

And it's ridiculous to call a game aged because of graphics. Something completely restricted by technological limitations isn't a flaw, and really OoT is a far cry from unbearable. The landscapes, the dungeons, and even some of the character models are still really good when you look at other games on the 64. 

Basic combat is a laugh because literally every Zelda after OoT is a carbon clone of it up till Skyward Sword plus a couple extra fancy moves in WW and TP.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> sharks can't talk



I'll have you know I've been doing just fine without having memorized the capture formula.

Pokemon is only about stats if you're playing at a casual level. At competitive play it really is a simplified version of chess with random factors thrown in to keep matches from getting stale.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'll have you know I've been doing just fine without having memorized the capture formula.


And how often do you get curbstomped by someone that knows all the attack formulas and that?  Pokemon is NOT a skill based game at all, it's a solely stat based game.  If pokemon were actually a skill based game it would be no where near as popular as it is.

Let me ask you, do you actually believe pokemon would still be popular if it actually required someone to be skilled at video games?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> And how often do you get curbstomped by someone that knows all the attack formulas and that?  Pokemon is NOT a skill based game at all, it's a solely stat based game.  If pokemon were actually a skill based game it would be no where near as popular as it is.


Oh, I've worked with the damage formula. The thing is though, that's something you worry about when you're building your team, not when you're actually in a match. All the stat calculating is done before a match starts. The actual match is all about knowing what your team can handle, making good predictions and a little bit of luck.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 23, 2013)

Maolfunction said:


> In what circles is the first MGS highly praised? Unless you're just referring to the series as a whole, in which case I still don't think that's the case until you get to MGS4, because there's not very many flaws in those games that can be attributed to a poor experience unless you're just unfamiliar with the controls.


I was referring to the series as a whole. I don't understand how the Metal Gear Solid series has the brass balls to put the "Tactical Espionage Action" moniker on the titles when most of the games revolve around watching terribly directed anime inspired cut scenes. The inane dialogue, convoluted plot, and grade school level conspiracies theories alongside the insipid characters should anyone vomit. I could give these elements a pass if the game-play was any good, but it's not. 

You do not play as solid snake, you play as the white dot representing solid snake on a map. You do not avoid enemies, you avoid the yellow cones on the radar; in fact you could probably play the entire game just looking at the radar map. The stealth elements that are present are shallow and act as a secondary diversion to the main event, cutscenes and drawn out boss battles. The gun play and "cqc" that is present  awkward and tedious; it's just not that fun.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Let me ask you, do you actually believe pokemon would still be popular if it actually required someone to be skilled at video games?


You're right, I like Pokemon because I don't have the skill to play other games. 

No, if Pokemon was inaccessible to a casual audience, it wouldn't be successful. However, it manages to attract casual players while having a deep competitive aspect that allows for pretty much infinite variation, which is one of the great things about the game.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh, I've worked with the damage formula.


Thank you for proving my point.  I do not like pokemon anymore cause of people like you.  When you have gamers using damage formulas to win that's sucking the fun out of a game franchise like a $2 hooker in vegas.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Thank you for proving my point.  I do not like pokemon anymore cause of people like you.  When you have gamers using damage formulas to win that's sucking the fun out of a game franchise like a $2 hooker in vegas.


You're welcome!

I don't think your beef is with Pokemon. It's with turn based games in general, because literally all pure turn based strategy games have the same issues you have with Pokemon. Instead of being based on skill, they're based on tactics. Which is apparently a bad thing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I don't think your beef is with Pokemon. It's with turn based games in general, because literally all pure turn based strategy games have the same issues you have with Pokemon. Instead of being based on skill, they're based on tactics. Which is apparently a bad thing.


There's nothing wrong with turn based games; rather when they're as broken as pokemon is yeah that's annoying.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 23, 2013)

I didn't think many people did a whole lot of IV calculations in the actual game. I know all the formulas go into effect on battle simulations outside the actual game, but then it's all leveled out because everyone plays with maximum stats. 

In game, I thought EV training was the big thing and in X and Y that takes literally a few minutes if you're using the right items so it shouldn't be too big a deal.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

Well I'm pretty sure every turn based game operates on formulas, so they're just as broken. In fact, every game operates in that way, so... every game is broken because a player can take advantage of that. Stuff like frames, hitboxes... Most real time games don't even have a high skill cap, so often competitive matches come down to stuff like that, just like in Pokemon.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Well I'm pretty sure every turn based game operates on formulas, so they're just as broken.


Then how do you explain how overpowered fairy types are?


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 23, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Then how do you explain how overpowered fairy types are?


But fairy types have a lot of counters. Gengar will 1 shot most of them.

I think Pokemon is still mostly how you build your team and how many holes you have covered by typing well. You can have 6 perfectly IV/EV leveled Blazikens and they can all still be curbstomped by an untrained Starmie who counters them. The argument seems to be scaling is unfair. Though that doesn't make a lot of sense. In Dark Souls, some weapons scale with certain stats that give them damage bonuses when you level those stats. Is it unfair when you face a player in multiplayer who has his weapons scaled with his stats to give him maximum damage? I don't see how it's unfair with Pokemon to do the same thing basically. Some Pokemon scale with certain stats when they're leveled correctly. People who scale their stats with the Pokmon who benefit the most from them are just playing the game to its maximum potential.

But all of that is worthless if you're not building your team correctly.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2013)

Maolfunction said:


> In Dark Souls, some weapons scale with certain stats that give them damage bonuses when you level those stats. Is it unfair when you face a player in multiplayer who has his weapons scaled with his stats to give him maximum damage? I don't see how it's unfair with Pokemon to do the same thing basically.


Dark souls is a completely different genre of game.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Then how do you explain how overpowered fairy types are?


The only explanation I can think of is that you don't want to bother learning how the game works, so when you come up against a roadblock, you dismiss it as overpowered instead of figuring out a workaround.
Pokemon isn't a balanced game, you're right. But no competitive game with a variation in playable characters is balanced.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> But no competitive game with a variation in playable characters is balanced.


I'm starting to think you only play pokemon.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm starting to think you only play pokemon.


I'm starting to think you've never actually played any game competitively.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 24, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Dark souls is a completely different genre of game though.


Not really. Instead of turn based action, it's action based, but the scaling works exactly the same way. You wouldn't go into a fight in Dark Souls with an unscaled weapon that doesn't fit your character build. Like, you wouldn't pour stats into Strength, Vitality, and Intelligence and then run around in light armor wielding a rapier which scales with Dexterity.

Pokemon is the same way. Alakazam scales well in Sp. Attack and Speed. Do some basic research into how to pour EVs into those two stats and then throw the rest on an area where you feel its important. Now when you go into battle with your Alakazam, it receives its maximum potential. This is of course, ignoring IV stats, but again, most people in the actual game don't bother too much with getting perfect IVs because that's insane.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm starting to think you've never actually played any game competitively.


Not as much as I used to.  Too many people online that don't understand a game where team kills are enable means don't walk in front of me while I'm firing or unleashing a massive attack and wind up wasting the attack, or too many people that think they're rambo, or too many people that just don't know how to keep firing while running(okay that one actually confuses me why people can't keep a bead on someone while running.  I don't care if someone is jumping down from a higher level while you're running, people should know how to hit the guy.  A hitbox doesn't mean you're trying to aim for a pinhole size target, it just means hitting him counts as a hit)


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 24, 2013)

Maolfunction said:


> Well it's a boring thread if everyone just goes "x game is overrated"  and then when asked why,  they go,  "it's just my opinion." Opinions without reasons are pretty worthless.
> 
> But I finally got a reason why the game is flawed in its inventory screen. Which I agree can be tedious to go through especially with the Iron Boots. I'm glad they made them a C button item on the 3DS. However, it's hardly fair to say an entire game is overrated because of an inventory screen which really only takes a few seconds to get in and out. Modern RPGs have far more clunky inventory screens than OoT does.
> 
> ...



Your counterpoints are little but biased, illogical statements, yet you wonder why I don't take the time to point out every single issue I have with the game to you?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Not as much as I used to.  Too many people online that don't understand a game where team kills are enable means don't walk in front of me while I'm firing or unleashing a massive attack and wind up wasting the attack, or too many people that think they're rambo, or too many people that just don't know how to keep firing while running(okay that one actually confuses me why people can't keep a bead on someone while running.  I don't care if someone is jumping down from a higher level while you're running, people should know how to hit the guy.  A hitbox doesn't mean you're trying to aim for a pinhole size target, it just means hitting him counts as a hit)


Wait so now you're getting mad at people who don't understand a game when you're mad at a game for not being able to understand it what

Assuming you're talking about TF2; I've never played it, but I know there's different classes. Assuming everyone is playing their classes perfectly, you should notice some classes performing better than others-- that's what I mean when I say a game like that can't be balanced. In a game where every character has the same abilities, it's balanced, but boring.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Your counterpoints are little but biased, illogical statements, yet you wonder why I don't take the time to point out every single issue I have with the game to you?


Are you kidding me. What parts of my arguments are illogical or biased? I already said MM was my favorite Zelda game, I'm more than willing to discuss the flaws of OoT with you, and yet you're telling me my reasons are illogical. I have a feeling you don't actually have reasons and are left with nothing more than attacks of character to try and discredit me, though I'm sorry to say, it just makes you sound like a bigger idiot.

You don't need to point out every single issue, you should have at least one though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Your counterpoints are little but biased, illogical statements, yet you wonder why I don't take the time to point out every single issue I have with the game to you?



Which is funny too because we pointed out that earlier the original and 2D Zelda still hold up with even more limited graphics. Even more limited inventory system, and yet that's why people are excited about a sequel to Link to the Past and are willing to play it but find the original better. But nooooooo say something bad about Ocarina and fanboys shed many wet ones down the cheeks.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Which is funny too because we pointed out that earlier the original and 2D Zelda still hold up with even more limited graphics. Even more limited inventory system, and yet that's why people are excited about a sequel to Link to the Past and are willing to play it but find the original better. But nooooooo say something bad about Ocarina and fanboys shed many wet ones down the cheeks.


I feel like I'm talking to a bunch of brick walls.

All I'm asking is a simple reason why OoT doesn't stand up. Why do the 2D Zelda games stand up better, what do they do that beats OoT, why are they even being compared to each other when the experience of playing them is completely different. It's like comparing Super Mario Bros to Super Mario Galaxy and saying the original holds up better because you don't have to jump in a 3D environment. 

Clearly I'm a fanboy because I'm asking basic questions about why someone thinks a certain way.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2013)

Maolfunction said:


> I feel like I'm talking to a bunch of brick walls.
> 
> All I'm asking is a simple reason why OoT doesn't stand up. Why do the 2D Zelda games stand up better, what do they do that beats OoT, why are they even being compared to each other when the experience of playing them is completely different. It's like comparing Super Mario Bros to Super Mario Galaxy and saying the original holds up better because you don't have to jump in a 3D environment.
> 
> Clearly I'm a fanboy because I'm asking basic questions about why someone thinks a certain way.



We just stated it. Your incompetence to comprehend should not be the forum's problem


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2013)

Man oh man. The bickering in this thread. Fuck happened? o-O


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2013)

Honestly, I don't think the NES Zeldas look good at all... way too basic, even for NES standards. Link to the Past though, that's a masterpiece.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> We just stated it. Your incompetence to comprehend should not be the forum's problem



Is the limited inventory system seriously the only issue. Because that's hilarious.

"Yes, Ocarina of Time clearly does not deserve its high praise because I have to go into an inventory screen to select my weapons and that's just too much for me to handle."




XoPachi said:


> Man oh man. The bickering in this thread. Fuck happened? o-O



I honestly don't think people here understand the difference between discussion and bickering. "Oh god, a disagreement, why must you argue."


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2013)

Let the record show that I agree with every sentence Rob has posted.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Honestly, I don't think the NES Zeldas look good at all... way too basic, even for NES standards. Link to the Past though, that's a masterpiece.



And I can respect that and not feel upset that if you think it's overrated for those reasons it's valid.

I just don't get when you tell someone this is why and then they still want to argue about it, especially if it's personal taste as to enjoyment of the game. 

Final Fantasy 7 is overrated and still overpriced.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 24, 2013)

Maolfunction said:


> Is the limited inventory system seriously the only issue. Because that's hilarious.
> 
> "Yes, Ocarina of Time clearly does not deserve its high praise because I have to go into an inventory screen to select my weapons and that's just too much for me to handle."


I would say that OoT doesn't stand up for a number of reasons:


The game is slow. Like, really slow. A lot of areas seem large and open for no particular reason other than they are (Hyrule Field is a vast expanse of nothingness and Link moves extremely slowly; Epona was obviously created specifically to help with this). This is a huge reason why I haven't been able to get into the game.
The graphics are just bad. They didn't hold up to the test of time, and even the 3DS remake and emulation texture mods don't really do much to fix that. It really shares this flaw with the NES Zelda; I really agree with Rob on that one. It's just really crude.
The presentation kind of sucks. At no point when I play it do I actually feel like I'm invested in what I'm doing. That said, I barely managed to drag myself through the opening quest to get the sword and shield, because frankly, I was bored to tears. Compare the opening of OoT to the opening of LttP. In OoT, you wake up, stumble out of bed, get told that a tree wants to speak to you, and before you're even allowed to go see it, you have to jump through hoops. In LttP, you wake up, stumble out of bed, and head straight to the castle on a rescue mission with awesome music and a dark atmosphere, and you're given your equipment right away when you get there. Adventure! You start off the game by saving Zelda. Right off the bat, you've got a sense of accomplishment and foreboding that keeps you interested.

I would say Majora's Mask did it better, but it still suffers from a number of the same problems. Personally, I've found it incredibly difficult getting into any of the 3D Zelda titles as a result.

World of Warcraft and MMO games in general are the very definition of overrated.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Final Fantasy 7 is overrated and still overpriced.



Gotta agree woth this. It's atmosphere is brilliant but 10 felt more worthwhile than that, even when you play through the game again.

Another game I gotta say is clunky and hard to handle is Super Mario Kart. Tried this game again and holy crap overturning is too easy, especially when you're trying to keep your top speed.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2013)

Runefox said:


> The game is slow. Like, really slow. A lot of areas seem large and open for no particular reason other than they are (Hyrule Field is a vast expanse of nothingness and Link moves extremely slowly; Epona was obviously created specifically to help with this). This is a huge reason why I haven't been able to get into the game.



Games do this deliberately so you have more time to take in the environment/atmosphere. Lots of games do this.
Also, stay far away from Wind Waker.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 24, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Another game I gotta say is clunky and hard to handle is Super Mario Kart.


I tried playing this again recently and I couldn't get it. Doing power slides makes you swoosh around in a completely non-intuitive way; Instead of maintaining momentum, you just start skidding off to the side. It's hard to explain exactly, but it feels like you attach to an imaginary circle and just start moving along it regardless of where you were actually going. I wouldn't be surprised if this is actually what happens when you start a slide in SMK.

Personally... And I'm going to take some heat for this... I think Symphony of the Night is overrated. I understand that it revitalized the series and started the Metroidvania 'genre' that I happen to love, but beyond the hilarious voice acting, I just didn't really like it very much. Alucard was a wholly uninteresting player character, and the game felt really padded out. It was also a pretty dick move to start Alucard out superpowered and then remove all that, leaving you with a butter knife. It was bad enough that the intro sequence gets you accustomed to Richter's gameplay style, but then when you think you've got the hang of Alucard, lolnope. I just feel like they had the concept and they really pushed that, but didn't really spend much time polishing it.

EDIT: 




SirRob said:


> Games do this deliberately so you have more time to take in the environment/atmosphere. Lots of games do this.


Yeah, and I hate it when games artificially pad their content. If you want me to take in the environment, make the environment interesting to look at or focus on it in the gameplay. In OoT's case, it's not. Boring me into looking at the scenery is a shitty way of doing it.



SirRob said:


> Also, stay far away from Wind Waker.



I hate Wind Waker for a number of reasons.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Games do this deliberately so you have more time to take in the environment/atmosphere. Lots of games do this.
> Also, stay far away from Wind Waker.



Yet a 2 hour game of Journey does this so much better.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yet a 2 hour game of Journey does this so much better.


I wasn't specific enough... What I meant was, games with an overworld typically make you move through it slowly the first time, and then you're given the option to move faster through it (a la Epona) after you've become familiar with the overworld's layout. 
The reason the overworld is large when you're on foot is to make it seem expansive, but when you get Epona, you're able to get where you need to go pretty easily-- without making the overworld feel like it's too small. I think it's a good size, honestly...


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 24, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I would say that OoT doesn't stand up for a number of reasons:
> 
> 
> The game is slow. Like, really slow. A lot of areas seem large and open for no particular reason other than they are (Hyrule Field is a vast expanse of nothingness and Link moves extremely slowly; Epona was obviously created specifically to help with this). This is a huge reason why I haven't been able to get into the game.
> ...



Thank you for being willing to talk. 

Now then, I disagree with your point about Hyrule field having nothing in it.  It's chalk full of stuff. Hidden fairy grottos, Lon Lon Ranch,  and enemies that actually serve  a purpose once you get to Adult Link. Link does move slow,  but the field is not nearly as large or empty as say Twilight Princess.  That Hyrule Field is absolutely huge and it absolutely has nothing in it. There's no incentive to explore it other than bugs and Poe souls. It takes about three minute to walk across the whole length of OoT's field. It takes upward of seven to fifteen to walk across TPs whole field as human Link. And since you can get Epona pretty much immediately after you become Adult Link, a lot of the game doesn't have this issue. 

Again,  I hate using graphics as a point because it doesn't effect the game play. I understand that it can be a personal point,  but it's unfair to judge OoT objectively on such a subjective point of view. 

And I don't understand your point of presentation. Getting the sword and shield presents you all the basics of the game outside of explicitly telling you everything in a dialogue box. You learn as you play,  not learn as you're told. Remember, when this came out people were still unfamiliar with moving in a 3D environment so they needed to have a stage where people could get familiar with it. 

But even then,  you're in the first dungeon within an hour at most if you're really bad at the game from the start. With Twilight Princess or even Skyward Sword it takes a good three or four hours before you get to the first temple. That's bad pacing. OoT,  on the other hand,  starts with trouble, has you attempt to save a protector of the forest,  has you fail to show you how powerful an opponent you're facing, then throws you in an environment much much larger than Kokiri Forest. I think it presents itself very well for a game displaying the power of a three dimensional world. 

Though I'm curious,  you don't think ALttP slows down a lot after the initial contact with Zelda?


----------



## ACraZ (Nov 24, 2013)

Assassin's Creed.
All of them.
Painfully boring.


----------



## chocomage (Nov 24, 2013)

I would like to throw out there that pokemon (any of the games) is more over rated than OoT. I personally know several people that dropped enough cash to buy a 3ds just to play the latest pokemon game, then haven't played it since. When the 3ds rerelease of OoT came out I knew no one that went and bought a 3ds to play it.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 24, 2013)

Here's a few more...












That's right, come get me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2013)

chocomage said:


> I would like to throw out there that pokemon (any of the games) is more over rated than OoT. I personally know several people that dropped enough cash to buy a 3ds just *to play the latest pokemon* game, then haven't played it since. When* the 3ds rerelease* of OoT came out I knew no one that went and bought a 3ds to play it.



You're comparing apples to oranges. The latest Pokemon is a new game, so therefore hasn't been even rated yet. Whereas OoT was already played by the fans. It makes no sense to make a comparison that way as people are willing to play a new game over a re-release. 

Do I find both games overrated? Yes, but if people want to go out and play the newest game and are willing to buy a system for it, that's not so much overrated, vs saying "Pokemon is the best game in existence" 

There is a difference between saying "this is one of my favorite games to play" vs "game of all time" If a game doesn't hold up well - it's not an "all time" game and is definitely overrated.

I find all the GTAs over rated. 

I also find games overrated where during the game play it tells you how you have to press a button, and I don't mean as a tutorial mechanic. But God of War and Heavy Rain are guilty of this.


----------



## chocomage (Nov 24, 2013)

The 3ds rerelease of OoT also featured master quest only released 1 other time in the US on a very limited edition.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 24, 2013)

Maolfunction said:


> Now then, I disagree with your point about Hyrule field having nothing in it.  It's chalk full of stuff.


I would disagree with that.








> Again,  I hate using graphics as a point because it doesn't effect the game play. I understand that it can be a personal point,  but it's unfair to judge OoT objectively on such a subjective point of view.


Well this is about opinion. But the graphics of OoT have always seemed crude to me, in particular the character models. This has a lot to do with the N64's weak texture handling (a whopping 4KB of texture cache), and Mario 64's models were done the same way; Non-textured, shaded polygons. Mario Kart 64 was done with sprites because of it as well.



> And I don't understand your point of presentation. Getting the sword and shield presents you all the basics of the game outside of explicitly telling you everything in a dialogue box. You learn as you play,  not learn as you're told. Remember, when this came out people were still unfamiliar with moving in a 3D environment so they needed to have a stage where people could get familiar with it.


Actually, I recall seeing lots of signposts that told you exactly what to do during the tutorial part, and they really could have made it less obtuse. Where LttP starts you off with a sense of urgency, OoT has a lazy atmosphere about it.



> But even then,  you're in the first dungeon within an hour at most if you're really bad at the game from the start. With Twilight Princess or even Skyward Sword it takes a good three or four hours before you get to the first temple. That's bad pacing.


I would argue that all of those are examples of bad pacing, with TP and SS being particularly egregious examples. Stepping out of the Zelda franchise, games like Skyrim start you off with a frantic opening sequence that also gets you used to moving around in the game world without being boring or holding your hand.



> OoT,  on the other hand,  starts with trouble, has you attempt to save a protector of the forest,  has you fail to show you how powerful an opponent you're facing, then throws you in an environment much much larger than Kokiri Forest. I think it presents itself very well for a game displaying the power of a three dimensional world.


Actually, that part of the opening isn't even brought up until well after the tutorial parts. It doesn't really have a sense of urgency from the get go.



> Though I'm curious,  you don't think ALttP slows down a lot after the initial contact with Zelda?


It loses its sense of urgency, but at the same time it liberates you and lets you explore your surroundings. You're still a wanted criminal and your uncle's been killed. There's still unresolved conflict and the game pushes you in that direction as a result. Not to mention it's much faster to move around on the overworld, so exploration doesn't really feel much like a chore by comparison. I would say you could essentially cross much of the overworld in the time it takes you to cross Hyrule Field in OoT.



Dire Newt said:


> Here's a few more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with the others, but would disagree there. Maybe overhyped, but the game is pretty beautiful if you ignore the standard Bethesda bugs. Though, after the first couple of 'quests' in the intro, the game does kind of leave you to your own devices.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2013)

Mario Kart is and always will be trash. The driving mechanics are garbage and the stupid skilled player punishing "ERRYBUDDY SHOOD WIN" philosophy creates a chaotic utterly broken kart racer. I can name SOOO many others that do the job better but Mario Kart will sell based on name alone.

And Touhou sucks also. Everything about it. I suppose that's why no one but a few are actually a fan of the GAMES rather just the copy pasta stupid ass lolis.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 24, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I would disagree with that.



That is one of those things that I just don't get... People always say there is so much to do in the game but the overworld is freaking empty  There are a few sidequests that make you run all over the place but that's it! There is something to do at the hotspots of the game but other than that there is jutst nothing there...
It's like an atom. There is a lot of stuff in the center and you have stuff surrounding the center. There is quite a lot there but that doesn't change that an atom is 99.9% nothing


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> FFX


FFX isn't overrated.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 24, 2013)

GTA IV


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2013)

Driving felt great in Mario Kart DS and Wii... the level of control you get in those games spoiled me from playing other racing games. Honestly... I question the whole casual aspect, 'cause there were plenty of people who curb stomped me consistently, and I played -a lot-.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok, DS was good. I always forget that one. 
Wii and DD though are the worst driving mechanics I've experienced since Forza. And that game was like driving on candlewax with ice tires. lol
I found them to play PAINFULLY atrocious. 

But I've seriously played better kart racers in my time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 24, 2013)

Space Invaders is outdated as hell, I can't stand it and how so many games copy the stupid idea of hitting moving targets. That shit gets boring quickly.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2013)

Huh, maybe it was just the vehicles you used, Pachi. I didn't notice much of a control difference between DS and Wii, unlike 64 and DD which were worse. I always use Toad though, so it might only be due to that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Huh, maybe it was just the vehicles you used, Pachi..



It was the game. :I


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2013)

Video games are overrated.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Video games are overrated.



You're overrated. You're at 15/10. You're really a 10/10.

Insult or compliment? I don't know.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 24, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I agree with the others, but would disagree there. Maybe overhyped, but the game is pretty beautiful if you ignore the standard Bethesda bugs. Though, after the first couple of 'quests' in the intro, the game does kind of leave you to your own devices.



My issues with the game are not from a graphical standpoint, it's more about the gameplay. I don't like the Elder Scrolls leveling system in the first place, but it's especially broken in Skyrim. The perks are terribly unbalanced and it is extremely easy to overpower your character, even unintentionally. Quests and dungeons felt samey and there were few that really stuck with me as memorable. Really, I think my biggest problem with Skyrim is how repetitive it is. It's one of those open world games that focuses on quantity rather than quality.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Driving felt great in Mario Kart DS and Wii... the level of control you get in those games spoiled me from playing other racing games. Honestly... I question the whole casual aspect



Forza, iRacing, Gran Turismo, The F1 games, and many other dedicated racing sims would VERY much like to educate you on the error of that statement. Mario Kart has all the good control and gameplay of a bus in foot deep mud.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 24, 2013)

Even though it's hard to call any fighting game overrated i will say the Mortal Kombat series is overrated.
Mainly it is a very boring world and characters. The fatalities are repetitive and boring, after like the 2 or 3rd of seeing a fatality it stops being silly or interesting.
gameplay wise it's slow and not tense. A block button is also just bleh in a 2d fighting game.
The story is also not as good as poeple say it is and there are other fighting games with better stories for their story modes.

Killzone is an overrated series. I remeber the first being a medicore shooter that tried and failed to beat halo at the time. Why is this series still in any way relevant?


----------



## pixelfetish8 (Nov 24, 2013)

Call of Duty, undoubtedly


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 24, 2013)

Doom. 

It's not bad by any stretch of the imagination but it really hasn't aged super well. At least to me anyways.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Forza, iRacing, Gran Turismo, The F1 games, and many other dedicated racing sims would VERY much like to educate you on the error of that statement. Mario Kart has all the good control and gameplay of a bus in foot deep mud.


I'll rephrase that. The type of control in Mario Kart spoiled me from playing other racing games, because it's simpler than the realistic experience racing sims provide.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 24, 2013)

Battlefield 3. Wasn't that much fun or good.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 24, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Doom.
> 
> It's not bad by any stretch of the imagination but it really hasn't aged super well. At least to me anyways.



Have you tried modding it?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 24, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Doom.
> 
> It's not bad by any stretch of the imagination but it really hasn't aged super well. At least to me anyways.



I think you're right with this, I didn't like vanilla Doom that much when I played it after being spoiled by other fabulous shooters.

Doom with mods, however. Now that's some fun shit. Try Brutal Doom if you haven't already.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2013)

Capcom Fighting Games are overrated.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think you're right with this, I didn't like vanilla Doom that much when I played it after being spoiled by other fabulous shooters.
> 
> Doom with mods, however. Now that's some fun shit. Try Brutal Doom if you haven't already.



I only played it unmodded since I wanted the _pure_ experience. I'll probably try Brutal Doom over break or something though.



Arshes Nei said:


> Capcom Fighting Games are overrated.


 
Street Fighter is general is overrated, now Darkstalkers and Jojo are pretty legit. Totally unbalanced clusterfucks, but legit.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 24, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Street Fighter is general is overrated, now Darkstalkers and Jojo are pretty legit. Totally unbalanced clusterfucks, but legit.


Hsien-ko is a sadist.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 24, 2013)

*insert any popular game here*

/Thread


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Street Fighter is general is overrated, now Darkstalkers and Jojo are pretty legit. Totally unbalanced clusterfucks, but legit.


But muh rival schools


----------



## Lucient (Nov 24, 2013)

I agree with Assassins Creed... When I have friends go out to buy the game, I can't look them in the eye and tell them they've made a wise investment.


----------



## veeno (Nov 24, 2013)

The original Final Fantasy for nes is overrated and has aged horribly.

The ps1 remake is fucking great though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> But muh rival schools



Is one of the few Capcom fighters that's actually underrated.

It's not that I don't like the characters from Darkstalkers, but Rival schools just has the better gameplay.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> But muh rival schools



Rival Schools can suck a dick. Also fuck Karin, stop asking for her to be added to in every game.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 24, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Street Fighter is general is overrated, now Darkstalkers and Jojo are pretty legit. Totally unbalanced clusterfucks, but legit.


I find the new jojo's game (it has characters from all 8 parts) more fun and not as imbalanced (no one is as good as petshop was to the rest of the cast in the capcom game), though it plays very differently from the old jojo's game. there's also a ps2 one of part 5 that's not a fighting game but that's not really important to this X3.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 25, 2013)

league of legends is boring as fuck

elder scrolls games are getting increasingly casual and skyrim is proof of that
they're focusing on graphics over story and it shows
elder scrolls used to be about it's lore and story but now ask anyone what their favorite thing about the game is and it's _"wow, did'ja see dem graphics?!"_
At least Jeremy Soule is still great


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 25, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> l
> elder scrolls used to be about it's lore and story but now ask anyone what their favorite thing about the game is and it's _"wow, did'ja see dem graphics?!"_



i liek when you kill a guy and then it shows a video of u killing the guy


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> FFX isn't overrated.


Word. The best thing I usually get in response to it is "The story was kinda cool."


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> FFX isn't overrated.



I don't think the game is overrated, I just think it sucks :c
Most Playstation 2 games aged kind of well. They don't look awful and many modern gameplay mechanics are already in place, be it in a simpler form.
But Final Fantasy X... It has a ridiculous plot, most characters are unlikable and behave in really weird ways and the sphere grid marked the day when character developement in the franchise was essentially abandoned.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 25, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> elder scrolls used to be about it's lore and story but now ask anyone what their favorite thing about the game is and it's _"wow, did'ja see dem graphics?!"_


Which is pretty hilarious considering Skyrim's graphics weren't anything to write home about when it was released.




benignBiotic said:


> Word. The best thing I usually get in response to it is "The story was kinda cool."


The ending was kinda cool. Except they destroyed it with X-2.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2013)

veeno said:


> The original Final Fantasy for nes is overrated and has aged horribly.


What?


veeno said:


> The ps1 remake is fucking great though.


Load times.


benignBiotic said:


> Word. The best thing I usually get in response to it is "The story was kinda cool."


I think X's story is really bad, But everything else is good.


CaptainCool said:


> I don't think the game is overrated, I just think it sucks :c
> Most Playstation 2 games aged kind of well. They don't look awful and many modern gameplay mechanics are already in place, be it in a simpler form.
> But Final Fantasy X... It has a ridiculous plot, most characters are unlikable and behave in really weird ways and the sphere grid marked the day when character developement in the franchise was essentially abandoned.


Square has a weird habit going from a super serious plot to a super silly plot.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 25, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> league of legends is boring as fuck
> 
> elder scrolls games are getting increasingly casual and skyrim is proof of that
> they're focusing on graphics over story and it shows
> elder scrolls used to be about it's lore and story but now ask anyone what their favorite thing about the game is and it's _"wow, did'ja see dem graphics?!"_



The funny thing about this is even the golden child of most ES fans, Morrowind, had an equally flat story, and a world that was even shallower than Skyrim when you realize that all that 'unique' text conversation with NPCs is the same couple dozen paragraphs over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over (sensing a pattern here?) again. Morrowind has fewer unique lines of dialog than Skyrim (but still more than Oblivion by about 20 or so) even though all of Skyrim's dialog comes out 2-3 lines at a time.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 25, 2013)

Fernin said:


> The funny thing about this is even the golden child of most ES fans, Morrowind, had an equally flat story, and a world that was even shallower than Skyrim when you realize that all that 'unique' text conversation with NPCs is the same couple dozen paragraphs over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over (sensing a pattern here?) again. Morrowind has fewer unique lines of dialog than Skyrim (but still more than Oblivion by about 20 or so) even though all of Skyrim's dialog comes out 2-3 lines at a time.



Even Daggerfall was kinda like that.

"Ah, a city populated by realistic amounts of NPCs who just walk around."
*talks to them... and they all say virtually the exact same thing* 
*talks to a unique NPC and they say something different* 
*Talks to someone in Hammerfell and they say the exact same thing as someone over in Daggerfall city*


----------



## Milo (Nov 25, 2013)

battlefront.

yea, I said it


----------



## veeno (Nov 27, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Load times.


Well in that case how about the Gba remake.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 27, 2013)

veeno said:


> Well in that case how about the Gba remake.


"Hey, the first boss of a secret dungeon." 
*Quake* 
"Fuck."

Pretty good remake, regardless.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 27, 2013)

Seeing people answering "Ocarina of Time" is painful.
I adore that game...But oh well, what can ya do?

I'd say Call of Duty anything, but since CoD is said pretty much everywhere already, I'll say....

Final Fantasy VII. That game to me is FAR from the best Final Fantasy game, and after you get out of Midgar the game gets less interesting. The story also begins to make less and less sense and objects like Black Materia are mentioned out of the blue without them ever getting an introduction. Why would anyone already know what black materia is? The death isn't very sad, and the romance didn't really hit me or feel real. I don't think FF7 is nearly as great as a lot of people would say.


Is there a "Most underrated game thread"?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 28, 2013)

Final Fantasy XIII: Lightning Returns sounds like it, considering all Final Fantasy seems to bring is new cosplay opportunities.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 29, 2013)

Call of Duty
Battlefield
Assassin's Creed
Angry Birds


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I'd say Call of Duty anything



Oh come on, the first five games weren't bad.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 29, 2013)

LoL.
I'd say Dota as well.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 29, 2013)

WoW is overrated


----------



## Fernin (Nov 29, 2013)

Every game except the ones I like is over rated/trash/sellout/horrible/stupid/etc/etc/etc.

/thread in spirit.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 29, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Every game except the ones I like is over rated/trash/sellout/horrible/stupid/etc/etc/etc.
> 
> /thread in spirit.



This comment is so overrated/hipster.


----------



## Milo (Nov 29, 2013)

MMO's in general. it's such an awesome concept, and it's still played out so horribly. and it's like nobody is doing anything to change it. it's still that terrible "press hotkey1 to auto attack targeted enemies that are a foot away from your physical space, yet somehow you land hits anyway"


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 29, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> This comment is so overrated/hipster.



Funny part there's games I like and still think they're overrated. I played FF7 and liked it well enough to play it again, but there's flaws with it and I still find it overrated.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 29, 2013)

EA Sports games. Boringly realistic.

Seriously, how are they any different from watching actual sports?

Why not make more sports games that involve ridiculous power ups or robots?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Why not make more sports games that involve ridiculous power ups or robots?



I think games like Bloodbowl or Monday Night Combat (or whatever it was called) fit the bill.

But I've never actually played them, and I don't know how popular they are with people today.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think games like Bloodbowl or Monday Night Combat (or whatever it was called) fit the bill.
> 
> But I've never actually played them, and I don't know how popular they are with people today.



You mean FIFA or Madden NFL?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> You mean FIFA or Madden NFL?



...

No, I mean Bloodbowl and Monday Midnight Combat.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ...
> 
> No, I mean Bloodbowl and Monday Midnight Combat.



Then why are Madden and FIFA so popular?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 29, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Then why are Madden and FIFA so popular?



Because people like sports? That's probably the market that are the early buyers too. I don't care because as long as they keep buying they help keep prices from being ridiculously stupid.


----------



## Leo McDowd (Nov 29, 2013)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare [insert number here]
Call of Duty: [Insert Catchy Name here]


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 29, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Funny part there's games I like and still think they're overrated. I played FF7 and liked it well enough to play it again, but there's flaws with it and I still find it overrated.


I love Final Fantasy and many others on the list, but that doesn't change the fact that they are overrated.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 30, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Funny part there's games I like and still think they're overrated. I played FF7 and liked it well enough to play it again, but there's flaws with it and I still find it overrated.



I'm on the same boat. I can't even stand FFVII's stupid story, and yet I still like the game, but not to the point where I won't admit that it's by far one of the most overrated games to date. And the breed of cosplayers it spawned is something that will always be looked down upon by generations to come.


The music was still great though.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think games like Bloodbowl or Monday Night Combat (or whatever it was called) fit the bill.
> 
> But I've never actually played them, and I don't know how popular they are with people today.



I think Bloodbowl is more of a strategy game. Monday Night Combat isn't really a "sports game" either, though it is played up like one.

You might enjoy NFL Blitz, transformer. It's basically American football on steroids.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 30, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> The music was still great though.



I think the music is one of the best out there. I just am more of a fan of Xenogears over FF7 which I think was also pretty awesome but I thought the story got just as convoluted in some areas as FF7 but at least they weren't afraid of actually having characters consummate if they were romantically involved. I just felt the last disc was something of a ripoff.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I'm on the same boat. I can't even stand FFVII's stupid story, and yet I still like the game, but not to the point where I won't admit that it's by far one of the most overrated games to date. And the breed of cosplayers it spawned is something that will always be looked down upon by generations to come.
> 
> 
> The music was still great though.



The story is alright at best. After playing it again recently I actually kind of enjoyed it.
But what I like the most about the game is that it just works really well. The gameplay is super solid.
It's still overrated though. It's definitely not as good as most fans make it out to be, it does have its fair share of flaws and like most PS1/early 3D games it aged horribly.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 30, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> The story is alright at best. After playing it again recently I actually kind of enjoyed it.
> But what I like the most about the game is that it just works really well. The gameplay is super solid.
> It's still overrated though. It's definitely not as good as most fans make it out to be, it does have its fair share of flaws and like most PS1/early 3D games it aged horribly.



It's the only game where you can play as the offspring of Popeye.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Kid Icarus Uprising. I love this game to pieces. I think it deserves high praise. I DON'T think it deserved 10's. While HAL did everything in their power to make the game accessible to all players (like they always do which is why they're the MOST sensible of Nintendo studios), the controls were still fucked no matter how you tailored them and tailor them you could. Holy fuck. 
It's not entirely the game's fault. It's the hardware with shit design choices holding most 3D games back for the system.

They could have done one of two things with this game to make it work in my eyes.

1). Make it a different game style. Hate to say it, but I think this would have benefitted from being a sidescroller. The Sin and Punishment gameplay is cool, but not ideal for the system.
2). Keep the game, put it on a console. Wii or Wii U. Self explanatory.

Still, love the game. I just play with not so accurate face buttons.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 7, 2013)

Star Fox and its sequel, and saying this might be sacrilege amongst Furries. But the game that introduced the world to voice acting in video games (and yes it was awful) and polygons and so many of us to being Furry has aged. Not that it ever was terrible but I just think that a space shooter game is better served in two dimensions, rather than three. And the plotline is nothing original, using pretty much every sci-fi cliche you could imagine, the more recent plots are so funny that the voice actors deserve a whole lot of credit for not cracking up. Stil, it is an important watermark in the history of Furry and in 3d video gaming, as well.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

It's sad. Most people who like Starfox generally only like it for "do a barel rol!!!!!!" People wanna cry about Internet memes? Play Starfox at a party. You'll hang yourself twice when you get home. 

I personally want another Starfox. But not by Nintendo. Something like an arcade shooter is a bit too much for them to handle (except maybe HAL). Shooters as a general rule are supposed to be extremely difficult. Starfox though, while fun wasn't fulfilling because it was a breeze. Barrel rolling is broken. Spam it and you never get hit. AfterBurner did it better before Starfox was a thought. Smart bombs in a 3D shooter? Are you for real? Especially when you can deflect nearly anything? There isn't a single difficult Starfox game unless you're trying to get the medals in 64.

Still like the games (and yes gameS, not just 64. I adore all but Adventures), just uncharacteristically easy.
I say give it to Sega or Treasure. Or you know, Hideki Kamiya because he kinda expressed twice that he WANTED to be forced at gunpoint by Nintendo to make one.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's sad. Most people who like Starfox generally only like it for "do a barel rol!!!!!!" People wanna cry about Internet memes? Play Starfox at a party. You'll hang yourself twice when you get home.
> 
> I personally want another Starfox. But not by Nintendo. Something like an arcade shooter is a bit too much for them to handle (except maybe HAL). Shooters as a general rule are supposed to be extremely difficult. Starfox though, while fun wasn't fulfilling because it was a breeze. Barrel rolling is broken. Spam it and you never get hit. AfterBurner did it better before Starfox was a thought. Smart bombs in a 3D shooter? Are you for real? Especially when you can deflect nearly anything? There isn't a single difficult Starfox game unless you're trying to get the medals in 64.
> 
> ...



You're absolutely right about it being too easy. Nintendo made the original into a competitive game based around getting as many points as possible. But it's not like freeform jazz or anything like that. There is a cut-and-dried way to maximize points in every course, but you only learn it through repetition. Beating the game is easy, but I would accessing every course can get rather difficult. I also refuse to accept the existence of Adventures as a StarFox game, and it added somewhat of a shibboleth for being a Furry- are you turned on by Krystal in what basically amounts to underwear?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

I think Krystal's a nice addition. They need more female characters. Not that she's a shining image of female game characters in gaming, no. Then again ALL the cast is flat, bland, and bad. But for the sake of variety at that time, I think she works especially becoming much more useful in the next two games. Katt Monroe was the only one before her (unless you count the comics and the canceled Starfox II).

As far as Adventures go hmmmmm.... It had potential. Nice graphics, music, dynamic combat, and fun (though again easy) flight levels. It was just EXTREMELY linear, had utterly stupid segments, and was just incredibly cheesy. Not to mention it was a cash in. You know why.

Though I think you're taking the furry aspect way WAY too seriously there, mate.


----------



## Golden (Dec 8, 2013)

The Last of Us.

Don't get me wrong, I do like this game. However, a fucking Drake's Fortune zombie rehash is not the best thing ever made.

inb4 back to /v/


----------



## Runefox (Dec 8, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I also refuse to accept the existence of Adventures as a StarFox game, and it added somewhat of a shibboleth for being a Furry- are you turned on by Krystal in what basically amounts to underwear?


Well if you look back at Dinosaur Planet prior to StarFox-ization, Krystal was originally a cat. Not a huge change but one for the better if I do say so myself. Either way, whether or not shoehorning Dinosaur Planet into StarFox Adventures was a good idea, it did breathe some new content into the StarFox universe, and Krystal, while sporting a pretty annoying personality, is a pretty good addition to it. I mean, there was Miyu and Fay in StarFox II that never got released, and Fara from the Nintendo Power comics, but while those character designs were pretty good, they weren't fleshed out as much as Krystal for pretty obvious reasons. Same with Katt Monroe. I guess it helps that Krystal is eye candy, but that's beside the point.

Also, I, uh, I don't think Star Fox was the first video game to be voice acted.


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 8, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Well if you look back at Dinosaur Planet prior to StarFox-ization, Krystal was originally a cat. Not a huge change but one for the better if I do say so myself. Either way, whether or not shoehorning Dinosaur Planet into StarFox Adventures was a good idea, it did breathe some new content into the StarFox universe, and Krystal, while sporting a pretty annoying personality, is a pretty good addition to it. I mean, there was Miyu and Fay in StarFox II that never got released, and Fara from the Nintendo Power comics, but while those character designs were pretty good, they weren't fleshed out as much as Krystal for pretty obvious reasons. Same with Katt Monroe. I guess it helps that Krystal is eye candy, but that's beside the point.
> 
> Also, I, uh, I don't think Star Fox was the first video game to be voice acted.


Like that intelevison thing that had a voice thing ? I rember that from when I used to like Avgn nerd for some reason?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Like that intelevison thing that had a voice thing ? I rember that from when I used to like Avgn nerd for some reason?



MAtTel ElECtroniCS PrESEnts.

Boooomb Squad.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 8, 2013)

call of duty and halo are wayyyy overrated



GatodeCafe said:


> Mine is Assassin's Creed. That game is seriously trash.


unsless you've played the 4th one for youself you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> MAtTel ElECtroniCS PrESEnts.
> 
> Boooomb Squad.



BEEEEEEE SEVENTEEEEEEN BAAAAWMER


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

Forza. I prefer not to feel as though I have candle wax wheels on ice roads please. I've driven cars. They don't handle like THAT. lol


----------



## Fernin (Dec 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Forza. I prefer not to feel as though I have candle wax wheels on ice roads please. I've driven cars. They don't handle like THAT. lol



Given that most cars (even super cars) get slidey over 1g... Yes, yes they do. In my experience Forza is the best sim on consoles with road cars (F1 not withstanding because, well, they're not road carry. XD). A Boxster, Viper, Mustang, and all manner of Hondas handle close enough to the real thing with about the same grip limits that I'm convinced. Plus the word of several race drivers from various series doesn't hurt either. If you want artificially slidey, play Gran Turismo.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> MAtTel ElECtroniCS PrESEnts.
> 
> Boooomb Squad.



oh my god I actually played that

edit: that voice module was also seriously like half the size of the actual console, and something like only four games ever supported it.


----------



## Shade_Winters (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh light... so many.  Well in my opinion Final Fantasy, though not my much compared to others.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 8, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Given that most cars (even super cars) get slidey over 1g... Yes, yes they do. In my experience Forza is the best sim on consoles with road cars (F1 not withstanding because, well, they're not road carry. XD). A Boxster, Viper, Mustang, and all manner of Hondas handle close enough to the real thing with about the same grip limits that I'm convinced. Plus the word of several race drivers from various series doesn't hurt either. If you want artificially slidey, play Gran Turismo.



Gran Turismo is really bad for it. But you know, in all of these games, when the speedometer says you're doing 100kph, you don't really look like you're doing 100kph. The game just says you are. I think that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Given that most cars (even super cars) get slidey over 1g... Yes, yes they do. In my experience Forza is the best sim on consoles with road cars (F1 not withstanding because, well, they're not road carry. XD). A Boxster, Viper, Mustang, and all manner of Hondas handle close enough to the real thing with about the same grip limits that I'm convinced. Plus the word of several race drivers from various series doesn't hurt either. If you want artificially slidey, play Gran Turismo.



Why was GT...orthodox back in the day? I like GT 2 a lot even if a little stiff.
Also, I only played Forza 1 and vowed to never play another so I don't know what's changed. I do know that I DEFINITELY wasn't going fast enough for them to get that slidey.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 8, 2013)

@Runefox: Aye, I agree. The sense of speed is often a bit lacking in sim games, and I think it's actually largely due to things being and moving at realistic scale. It's great from the technical aspect, but lacks the visceral for sure. Another contributing issue as well is the narrow as viewing angle. In forza I always set up in Multiscreen mode and set the main display to 90 degrees, and that helps a bit.

@XoPachi: In the early games GT was _"under steer all the things!"_ , and then after A-Spec they went the other way and made everything like driving on polished glass. The funny thing is in early Forzas the issue was that cars glue for tires compared to real life, so I'm not certain where you're coming from on the sliding issue. Then again, in real life a car will merrily slide even at 40 mph if you come into a turn at steep enough of an angle. Infact, if you were racing in third person that may well have something to do with it since it's hard to accurately judge your angle of attack going into a turn, particularly if you're used to the angles you can get away with (and infact often NEED) in arcadey racing games. Also depending on the car, narrow shitty tires don't help either, and in the first Forza all the low end tires were based on shitty low grade all season's that didn't scale well when redid for smaller tires.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 8, 2013)

Super Smash Bros. Melee.

I feel like i said that before on this thread but idk. it's just really overrated.
also overrated doesn't mean a game is bad, just not as amazing as people say it is X3.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll say Battlefield 3.
It wasn't even actually that pretty. A ton of screen effects blinded people and they came in their pants vecause it was "realistic" when in fact it was retardedly overdone.
Game crashed for me on multiple occasions without giving a proper reason and the gameplay itself felt too unorganized. Fighters had no role other than to hunt other air targets and tanks take a million RPGs.

I didn't like it when it came out and I still don't.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 9, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'll say Battlefield 3.
> It wasn't even actually that pretty. A ton of screen effects blinded people and they came in their pants vecause it was "realistic" when in fact it was retardedly overdone.
> Game crashed for me on multiple occasions without giving a proper reason and the gameplay itself felt too unorganized. Fighters had no role other than to hunt other air targets and tanks take a million RPGs.
> 
> I didn't like it when it came out and I still don't.



1:Eh, as far as environments went it was kinda bland, and that lens flair was horrible, unrealistic, and annoying as hell. The detail packed into the player models, weapons, and vehicles however was VERY impressive and quite a bit better than just about anything else.

2: What are you talking about? The game was perfectly stable..........Yeah, I can't even type that with a straight face. XD It did get ALOT better though after the first couple months. Point is however it should have been better from the start.

3: Game play is organised just fine; if everything is a mess and disorganized then you should blame the team, not the game.

4: You say that like hunting air targets isn't important... Well, I suppose other than the attack heli ravaging infantry and tanks all over the map and going 70-0, the little bird getting close to that, the transport chopper letting whole squads move point to point in moments, and the enemy jets raping tanks all over the map... Yeah, I suppose hunting all those air targets murdering the hell out of your team wasn't important at all.

5: Maybe when the game first came out, but after a few patched tanks armor was like tissue anywhere but from the front. Three RPGs killed a tank from the rear, four from the sides, add one for reactive armor. All in all very manageable unless with a pair of engineers.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 9, 2013)

Final Fantasy 7 and the Kingdom hearts Series.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2013)

Harvest moon

damn kids, with their hoes and watering cans, throwing crops all over the place.

it's sickening


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2013)

Fernin said:


> 1:Eh, as far as environments went it was kinda bland, and that lens flair was horrible, unrealistic, and annoying as hell. The detail packed into the player models, weapons, and vehicles however was VERY impressive and quite a bit better than just about anything else.
> 
> 2: What are you talking about? The game was perfectly stable..........Yeah, I can't even type that with a straight face. XD It did get ALOT better though after the first couple months. Point is however it should have been better from the start.
> 
> ...


My experience with it is from the first few months.

The tanks took more ammo to kill from behind than what you could carry and that really put me off. 

As for air targets, more often than not, it is the ground target that wrecked the helo. 
At least that's the way it was in majority of the games I played in.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 9, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> My experience with it is from the first few months.
> 
> The tanks took more ammo to kill from behind than what you could carry and that really put me off.
> 
> ...



1: That explains a bit, but only a bit.

2: Tanks have NEVER taken more than 3 (for with reactive armor) RPGs to kill from the rear. You carry 4, potentially more with certain kits.

3: A combination of horrible pilots and stringer's being somewhat OP at the start. Sadly then ended up nerfing stingers into the ground instead, you know, balancing them.

4: That's the random game roulette, and much like my experience with PS2.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2013)

Fernin said:


> @XoPachi: In the early games GT was _"under steer all the things!"_ , and then after A-Spec they went the other way and made everything like driving on polished glass. The funny thing is in early Forzas the issue was that cars glue for tires compared to real life, so I'm not certain where you're coming from on the sliding issue. Then again, in real life a car will merrily slide even at 40 mph if you come into a turn at steep enough of an angle. Infact, if you were racing in third person that may well have something to do with it since it's hard to accurately judge your angle of attack going into a turn, particularly if you're used to the angles you can get away with (and infact often NEED) in arcadey racing games. Also depending on the car, narrow shitty tires don't help either, and in the first Forza all the low end tires were based on shitty low grade all season's that didn't scale well when redid for smaller tires.



Still found it pretty poor and boring. :I


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 10, 2013)

Im sure its been said in this thread many times, but my vote has to go to the modern warfare games. The first one was fun because it was modern. Then after that its all been the same shit over and fucking over. Bring back WWII you activision faggots.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 10, 2013)

Fernin said:


> 1: That explains a bit, but only a bit.
> 
> 2: Tanks have NEVER taken more than 3 (for with reactive armor) RPGs to kill from the rear. You carry 4, potentially more with certain kits.
> 
> ...


Must've been a teammate fixing it then or broken hit detection, either way, I did run out of ammo without a tank kill from an advantageous place. It was buggy at the start for sure. In the Mechwarrior thread someone claimed there was a bunch of hackers and jetting Atlai and nobody believed, I guess this is sort of the same thing here.

It was fun though when it worked.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll say it again; Call of Duty Ghosts. It probably only got so big because it attracts this kind of player:

[video=youtube;Z5DwUugmyWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5DwUugmyWI[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Dec 10, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Must've been a teammate fixing it then or broken hit detection, either way, I did run out of ammo without a tank kill from an advantageous place. It was buggy at the start for sure. In the Mechwarrior thread someone claimed there was a bunch of hackers and jetting Atlai and nobody believed, I guess this is sort of the same thing here.
> 
> It was fun though when it worked.



That would have been I, though there's a difference between someone repairing a tank as you're firing on it or turning to face the reactive armor panels towards your fire and the obvious haxs of flying assault mechs.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 10, 2013)

Anything to do with Mario...


----------



## Runefox (Dec 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'll say it again; Call of Duty Ghosts. It probably only got so big because it attracts this kind of player:


I don't really think it got big because of that. I think it got big because of the massive amount of advertising that ActiBlizzard puts into it, coupled with the series having been well-regarded in the past (CoD4 and earlier). Combine that with controversial storytelling and the news hype surrounding it along with 'impressive' scripted events, and you have a game that attracts as much the old school shooter fanbase as it does the casual action moviegoer type.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 10, 2013)

Considering  lot of CoD fans passed on it this time, not sure if it over rated


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2013)

Some people gave it really low scores this time. Except IGNorant of course because they're paid off anyway.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Some people gave it really low scores this time. Except IGNorant of course because they're paid off anyway.



Somehow I knew that before you even said it.


----------

